# [solved] no dvdrom

## DMoL

I have no /dev/sr0 device, which represents my dvd-rom

I have the following messages in dmesg

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK1665GS GJ00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT30N     1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

When I boot up via SystemRescueCD I got sr0 device, it says something about "scsi3-mmc driver is loaded"? Obviously, I misconfigured the kernel? 

I have enabled in my kernel the following:

-> Device Drivers -> SCSI device support -> SCSI CDROM support, SCSI media changer support, SCSI generic support

By the way, is there any generic way to bootup via SystemRescueCD, look at loaded drivers, and to determine which kernel option should be enabled to compile the required driver?

Thanks a lot!Last edited by DMoL on Mon Aug 23, 2010 4:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DMoL,

Your TOSHIBA MK1665GS hard drive is SATA2, I suspect your CDROM is PATA, in which case you probably have the PATA option for your chipset missing in the SATA menu.

For your PCI hardware, you can get a list of drivers like this. Thats Pappys site.

You can post problems with seeds at the end of this thread

----------

## DMoL

Thanks for helping, but lspci does not lists my cdrom driver. It detected my SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (pata_atiixp driver), but the driver is already compiled in (kernel option :  CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP). And there is no any options for the driver...  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DMoL,

Thats the right kernel option.  Lets check you are actually running the kernel you think you are.

Look at the date/time in 

```
uname -a
```

Thats the date/time when the running kernel was built. From memory, is it correct?

If you are not sure, check the timestamps on the following files

/usr/src/linux/.config   the config file, it all starts here

/usr/src/linux/arch/x86/bzImage  the kernel file as built

/boot/<nice_kernel_name> the bzImage copied to /boot

Now check that grub.conf points to /boot/<nice_kernel_name> as its easy to make a typo either in the cp or in updating grub.conf

----------

## DMoL

Thanks, my kernel is OK (I have 4 years of experience of using Gentoo, including kernel upgrade; the problem is caused by new hardware).

```
localhost ~ # ls -lah /boot/kernel-2.6.x /usr/src/linux/.config /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.0M Aug 22 19:58 /boot/kernel-2.6.x

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  59K Aug 22 19:56 /usr/src/linux/.config

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.0M Aug 22 19:57 /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage

localhost ~ # uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.35 #4 PREEMPT Sun Aug 22 19:57:17 EEST 2010 x86_64 AMD V120 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

localhost ~ # 

```

I'm sure, that I misconfigured the kernel, e.g. I have no CONFIG_IDE option, because it says, that ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  is DEPRECATED...

----------

## idella4

DMoL

the usual track to rectify this is via lspci.  Why don't you go back to your rescue cd or whichever it was,

acquire the kernel config of the running kernel. To view it outright, 

zcat /proc/config.gz

To acquire it,

cp /proc/config.gz .

gzip -dv config.gz

yields a file config.  Follow up with ldpci -k to determine your running drivers, despite the legitimacy of the prior posts.  You're clearly close.

----------

## DMoL

idella4, 

Thanks a lot! lspci -k  produces really useful output. 

The output of IDE was identical on both configurations

```
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (rev 40)

        Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

        Kernel modules: pata_atiixp

```

But I noted some strange hotplug module shpchp, to enable it I had to enable hotplug for PCI in my kernel

```

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

```

I noted, that it caused my sata and pata drivers recompilation. It is very no obvious to me. In any case I got my CDROM  in my gentoo box  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot for all!

----------

## idella4

DMoL,

good   :Wink: 

can you place [solved] next to your title

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DMoL,

Thank you for sharing the solution. Its a lesson to me too.

----------

